# Golden State Warriors vs Portland Trail Blazers (game thread) start time 7:30 pacific



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Hate to say it but i have a bad feeling about this one....we always play bad vs GS and its opening night in their building while we never seem to play well vs them.

Dont like the making of this one for Portland but who knows maybe we can win it!

Anyone else think we are 0-1 real soon?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Anyone else think we are 0-1 real soon?


Jeez, you really are quite the pessimist, Mixum.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

I feel a 1-0 coming on


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Having been attending Blazer games in Oakland since 1991, it's just not true the Blazers play poorly there. They do have some arenas where they don't play well but Oakland is not one of them. They've had some hideous games here but it's hardly been a pattern. There have also been some good ones and a 40 point blowout a few years ago.
A lot of teams do lose opening night; they are so pumped they start over-playing, trying to be too fancy. My guess is GSW will jump out to a lead on emotion but Blazers, if they stay close, can overtake and win. And remember the GSW crowd is hardly the biggest home court advantage, to put it mildly. 
I'll be there, 4th row, directly opposite visitors' bench. I wanted a seat by the bench (then I can hear what they all say to each other and report it  ) but couldn't land one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crandc</b>!
> Having been attending Blazer games in Oakland since 1991, it's just not true the Blazers play poorly there.


hm..I know the "cake lady" used to go to games in Oakland..At least I think thats what they named her. Always bringing cakes (or apple pies?) to the announcers.

Wait..am I confusing "Applie Pie Annie"? The woman who used to give Steve Jones apple pies?


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> *Hate* to say it but i have a bad feeling about this one....we always play bad vs GS and its opening night in their building while we never seem to play well vs them.


Hate? lol I think you love saying these kind of things. If we went on your feelings everytime, we'd be 0-82.



> Dont like the making of this one for Portland but who knows maybe we can win it!


Who knows maybe... thats the attitude mixum... we can do it 



> Anyone else think we are 0-1 real soon?


Nah, we're winning tonight, I have a "feeling".


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Psssst... Hap... crandc IS the "cake lady". Don't tell anyone, though...



PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

The Warriors have certainly had our number lately, but it's got nothing to do with _where_ the games have been played.

Tonight's game is a toss-up. I certainly hope the Blazers win... but I won't be surprised at all if they don't.

Go Blazers!

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Psssst... Hap... crandc IS the "cake lady". Don't tell anyone, though...
> 
> 
> ...


to quote the kids..

for reals?

if thats true, it's kinda like finding out Bill Schonley posts on here..or the "Blazers Hippy"..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Proud B Fan is right!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1554257#post1554257


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> for reals?


For reals.

"Cool beans!", eh?

PBF


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Should we be concerend that Golden State beat us twice in Preseason?*

Can they beat us for a thrid time when it counts.....unfortunatly i think they might win tonight but do of all you put stock in the fact they beat us in preseason while Zach didnt play well vs Murphy at all?

Also you could say DA and Van Exel didnt play much either but bottom line is we are 0-2 vs the Warriors this past preseason and taht saids are chances arent good in a game we really need to win for confidence on the road and to get off to a fast start!

Who REALLY feels good about tonights game?

I dont


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Didn't you already start another thread on this topic?

But to answer your question: No, I don't think we should be concerned that the Warriors beat us twice in preseason action.

I think we should be concerned that the Warriors have beaten us with regularity during the past couple _regular_ seasons.

Let's just say that if we win tonight, I'll be thrilled.

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This thread is redundant. Someone please merge this with mixum's other GS thread. Thanks.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

:uhoh: :sour: :dead: :sigh:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank God for Rahim.... he is the only one keeping us in the game right now


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow. That was UGLY. Only bright spot was Theo's defense. 

Most of the points were GARBAGE points. Randolph had a bad first quarter, but the biggest culprit was CLANG CLANG CLANG. 

Damon, you SUCK. 

PUT TELFAIR IN, NOW!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ballmovement is NON-EXISTANT. 

:upset:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

That is it Mo.. take out Rahim.. he has 14 pts in 12 mins... 

take him out while he is hot


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Have we ran a single play yet?!?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

The Mo Cheeks offense is horrid. 30 points in one half against what could be the worst defensive team in the league.

 

-Pop


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's Shareef....and a bunch of people going through the motions...

Mo Cheeks needs to get you guys playing together


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Can someone please explain to me why our forwards (Zach Randolph, Darius Miles) always try to bring the ball up the floor on a break, when that job is much better suited for a guard. You'd think the coaching staff would harp on that in practice.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HORRIBLE horrible 1st half. 

Looks like the Blazers didn't learn their four plays this year yet. They honestly look in midseason form. 

I need a translation gude to figure out Cheek's rotation. IT MAKES ZERO SENSE.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good to see the NBA officials haven't improved over the summer. These guys are awful - GS is getting away with draping themselves all over our guys in the post.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd love to start the 3rd quarter with a lineup of..
PG-Van Exel
SG-Miles
SF-Rahim
PF-Randolph
C-Ratliff


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> HORRIBLE horrible 1st half.
> 
> Looks like the Blazers didn't learn their four plays this year yet. They honestly look in midseason form.
> ...


Welcome to the hell that is being a fan of Mo Cheeks-coached-team. We seriously have the worst coaching staff in the league. I can't think of a single coaching staff in the league that I wouldn't rather have than this pathetic assembly of human waste.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I'd love to start the 3rd quarter with a lineup of..
> PG-Van Exel
> SG-Miles
> ...


Mine:

Telfair
Frahm
Miles
Randolph
Ratliff

That'll set things right. 

:yes:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> Have we ran a single play yet?!?


I've been wondering that for the last 7 years. Ever since Rod Strickland left the Blazers, we don't run plays. Sabonis used to compensate for much of our half-court ineptitude.

Answer: no, we lollygag around until someone tries to make a move and take an off balance shot.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been wondering that for the last 7 years. Ever since Rod Strickland left the Blazers, we don't run plays. Sabonis used to compensate for much of our half-court ineptitude.
> ...


With Cheeks and Damon on this team, it will continue to happen.

Nick has been trying to call for plays but it seems like the other blazer players have no idea what language he is speaking.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm most impressed with NVE and SAR.

I know it's really early, but so far Zach has been over anxious. Theo has been in foul trouble (and doesn't yet have the tenacity of last year..I know, it's early).

I'm not necessarily confident with NVE shooting, but I think that'll come with time.

Miles looks good, but a little sloppy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair will save us! 

Sheesh..hopefully he doesn't get corrupted by Damon an Mo's tutelage!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

If you want to see a beautifully coached team,switch to the Jazz
game.
Jerry Soan has done it again.

They play as a team,pass,run the court on both ends.
oh..and they can shoot.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> HORRIBLE horrible 1st half.
> 
> Looks like the Blazers didn't learn their four plays this year yet. They honestly look in midseason form.
> ...


Let's see, Damon stands just past the three point line and dribbles until there are two seconds left on the shot clock and either shoots himself or make one pass followed by a shot, Damon dribbles from his favorite spot, another player comes up to him and takes the ball and then takes over dribbling until two seconds are left and then either shoots or makes one pass. What are our other two plays?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Andre(Utah) says at halftime..
"we just try to take it to the basket every time.we try to do
it right"

what a novel idea.

Maybe the Blazers could use this concept??


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I really like Zach and Rahim on the court at the same time. They have proven me wrong, they can play effectively together. I'd still like to see Darius be on the court with them at the same time as well.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Dunleavy should have about 20 fouls by now...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Effin A, every shot is in and out. There is no way we should be losing to a team with this talent level.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Finally they're going down for Van Exel!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Much better. Because Damon is out of the lineup. 


Good defensive and hard working lineup with:

NVE
Anderson
Miles
Patterson
Zbo


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Nic Van EXEL!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Its CRUNCHTIME, and the Blazers have a lineup of:

Damon
NVE
Derek Anderson
Miles
Randolph

TAKE OUT ANDERSON AND PUT RATLIFF IN FOR SOME DEFENSE AND REBOUNDING!!!!!

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I realize we need FT shooters in there, but we needed a DEFENSIVE PRESENCE. YARRGH!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man alive why are Damon and DA in the game right now? Neither has done squat tonight. Rahim and Theo should be in there instead of them,and the lineup would be perfect.


Oh ya...

I :heart Nick Van Exel.....this is why I didn't throw a tissy fit when we got rid of Dale Davis for him


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Nick better take this next shot. Up by 2, with 38 seconds left.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

That was a horrible offensive play. I don't know what Cheeks was thinking in that last timeout.

Ugh.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OK. 

If Patterson and THEO aren't back in the game after this timeout, CHEEKS IS OFFICIALLY AN IDIOT.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Cheeks has got to be the worst X's and O's coach in the NBA..ugh what was that,let alone our last 5-10 possessions?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OK, he did put Patterson and Theo in, so he's only a suspected idiot.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

You've GOT TO MAKE YOUR FREETHROWS.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Z-Bo just couldn't make this academic, could he?

GD this team gives me gray hair.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay! Blazers win! 

:dead:

We're stil on pace for 82-0.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Holy crap that was close. Dunleavy choked with two wide-open three point shots.

It looked like we were trying to foul on that last play.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it took Portland 10 games to win a road game last year.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Win's a win!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think NVE showed us what a good PG (backup or starter) means to the team.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hmm so should I have Stoudamire or Van Exel as my PG for my fantasy team....


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Van Exel is a much better PG. Man, sometimes I don't even realize how bad Damon sucks until a real PG is in the game.

If I had it my way, we'd bench Damon, start Van Exel, and let Telfair come off the bench.

This was a close game vs a bad team, but it was a ROAD game, and Zach had a bad game.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Ugly, Ugly Game*

I'm happy for the win, don't get me wrong, but Portland's offensive execution is absolutely HORRIBLE. My God! That looked like a damn J.V. High School game out there tonight. These are professional basketball players? You'd never know from all of the dropped passed, lack of ball movement, and no teamwork. Hey Damon, QUIT DRIBBLING THE DAMN BALL AT THE TOP OF THE KEY UNTIL THE SHOT CLOCK READS FIVE SECONDS!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHH!! Nothing makes me more angry than stagnant offense and just dumping the ball into a back-down post player after wasting three-quarters of a shot clock and then having to hoist a poor percentage shot when the double team rotates over and there's no passing out of it, because THERE'S NO TIME!

Ahhh, I love NBA season!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

NVE has already had a bigger impact on the outcome of a game this year than dale davis had all of last year (that I can recall). Looks like a good trade!

Also, is SAR helping our cause by performing well while we are showcasing him? Or is he making management re-think trading him? Too early to tell, but his production is a positive thing either way. 

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NVE's game tonight demonstrates why I think this team is not a good one... he shot very well for him in spite of merely dribbling the clock out repeatedly, but they almost lost to Golden State.

Glad we got the win on the road, but man it was ugly.

Ed O.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

We still need to trade Zach for Michael Redd or Vince Carter, then sign Rahim to a long term contract. That would be a very good team!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Darius Miles definately needs more time on the floor, and DA needs to see the bench more often. While I do think Damon should still start, NVE should come in as the spark plug and finish out games. I do not like the NVE Damon backcourt at all. Damon played one of his worst games as a Blazer tonight. he wasn't hitting any open shots and couldn't throw an entry pass to Zach to save his life. Rahim played easily his best game as a Blazer and that really pleased me. He finally hit his little hook and played solid around the hoop. As much as I like Rahim and Zach on the floor together, Darius needs to be there too. I think that DA needs to be benched and let DMiles start at the 2. I do think that we are a Ray Allen type guy away from contending though, but I don't know if that will happen or not and Wally is not the answer. Lets just hope that Shareef continues his stellar play, so his trade value will go up. I love Nick's game. I was confident with every single shot he threw up, I just had confidence that it would drop. He is a big time player who loves the spotlight. Some of the plays we ran for him sucked, but others weren't too bad. We need to pass and move not pass and stand around. Anyway a win is a win and I will take it. We know Zach won't play that bad every night, so there may be hope for this year!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> You've GOT TO MAKE YOUR FREETHROWS.


:allhail:

man we are pathetic at FT's this year


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> We still need to trade Zach for Michael Redd or Vince Carter, then sign Rahim to a long term contract. That would be a very good team!



Its almost impossible to trade Zach between now and July 1. His contract is now considered a poison pill. The salary values going IN/Out must be $1.8 mil and $12.54 mil or so.... very difficult to match up in a trade without involvig many others in it.

I am afraid Zach will not be traded this year at all. Rahim will be the one dealt, if its decided to do so.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

These knee-jerk reactions are driving me nuts...

Did everyone forget that Damon was our team leader last year, having his best year as a Blazer ever? 

Did everyone forget Zach going 20/10 with good percentages last year?

Did eveyone forget SAR inability to gaurd any quick small forward (MD Jr. doesn't count)?

Did everyone forget that NVE has done this one out of every five games his entire career? He makes Derek Anderson look consistent 

As far as I'm concerned, I hope SAR has a great first 10 games of the season, leads up to some wins, his value goes up and we trade him. While Miles played poorly, the team still played better on both ends of the court while he was on the floor. We are clearly better with a team that is willing to push the ball. I hope NVE continues to play like he did tonight, but I'm very doubtful of it all.

Most importantly, someone hit on it earlier...we won our first road game of the year and it's not January, that's beautiful. I'm glad we won, but SAR won't be around for mucn longer so I'm not getting my hopes up any.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> man we are pathetic at FT's this year


Fortunately not as bad as the Warriors were tonight.

I'll eat my hat (figuratively) if Troy Murphy goes 1-6 from the line in a game the rest of the year. The dude has shot just under 81% for his career...

Ed O.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Random thoughts.

1) Nick was great. I was excited when we got him and I wasn't dissapointed tonight. It was nice to see him do for us what he used to do against us all the time. His D was kinda weak though and waving off Zach on that final play wasn't cool. 

2) Zbo was passing. He even passed to Shareef a couple times, so deal with it haters. His shot wasn't falling early, but he started finding his groove. He's still the man. He needs to work on being consistent with that D though.

3) Damon just sucks. I'm all for benching him, starting Nick and let Telfair back up. I was dissapointed not to see Telfair play. 

4) I would prefer Miles start. I think he has the chance to be a special player, but it's not going to happen fast if he's not a starter. He reminds me a lot of Clyde the Glyde.

5) It was nice to see Shareef playing well. I may have to rethink my stance that Zbo and him cannot coexist. They seemed to play well off eachother. 

6) Mo's lineup and sub patterns were questionable. I think they should have put Ratliff back in the game late in the fourth. 

7) Our outside shooting sucks. I'm so glad we went out and got Nick. Without him we would have nothing going on outside. 

The defense has to improve, but it was a nice win. Can't complain about a W.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> Van Exel is a much better PG. Man, sometimes I don't even realize how bad Damon sucks until a real PG is in the game.


Van Exel lit it up last night, that doesn't make him a PG. 

He refused to pass in the second half ... not that he should have, but he isn't much of a PG. 

If his shot wasn't falling last night, he didn't do much for the offense.

Play.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, I'm just about to head off to school, but I wanna get your guys' opinions. I watched the game and it looked like Zach was passing and played some solid D. He had 3 steals and 1 block. Just want an opinion.

BFreak.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

U-G-L-Y with no aliby. We ugly. Turnovers, no ball movement, bad shot selection, failed box out on free throws, bad shooting, bad defense (every time GS ran pick-n-roll, or set a pick away form the ball they got an open shot) It was game 1, and a win is a win (especially on the road) but if we play like that we will lose 7 out of 10 times. NVE was obviously the hero last night. Where did that come from? He didn't play much, or play very well in the preseason. Resting his knee for when it counts, I guess. Damon was firing bricks, he wasn't even close on his jumpers. I don't want to be negative, but I can't help but think that last nights performence is an indication of what we are going to see until we change our roster. Every time Zach got the ball, he was doubled. That's a no brainer, you have to make the Blazers beat you from the outside with Damon, DA, NVE & co. On the nights they make shots, we'll look decent. More than often, the track record of our backcourt leads me to believe there are going to be many long nights.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> U-G-L-Y with no aliby. We ugly.


Of that there is no doubt. 



> Every time Zach got the ball, he was doubled.


I didn't see that ... at all. 

I saw him get single coverage throughmost of the night and he drove the ball into doubles. But, he had one on one coverage most times. I saw the opposition bring a true double at him only a few times.

Play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah, last night's game was UGLY (with a capital UGLY). Damon didn't seem quite there, Zach was playing too tight and needs to loosen up, and DA looked like the DA we all know and, well, you know.... BUT Shareef and Nick looked AWESOME and the team found a way to scrape together a morale-boosting, season-opening win on the road, so I've got no complaints whatsoever.

I especially liked Nick's quote after the game:

"Ya know, I came back too early just to try to play for that franchise, and those BEEPers boo me? So BEEP 'em. That what I was just trying to do."

Yeah, we got the GOOD Nick!

:rofl:

PBF


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I saw him get single coverage throughmost of the night and he drove the ball into doubles. But, he had one on one coverage most times. I saw the opposition bring a true double at him only a few times.


In the first half of the game, Zach got doubled everytime he got the ball down low. EVERY TIME. Steve Jones even made a comment about it. Later in the game, he started popping out and receiving the ball outside of the post, and would face up, take a jumper, or drive to the basket. The Warriors didn't bother to double team him when he caught the ball 18 ft' away from the basket, until he went to the basket. That is what happened. It's not an opinion, it's a fact.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> 
> In the first half of the game, Zach got doubled everytime he got the ball down low. EVERY TIME.


No he didn't. There were several times where he was single-covered in the first quarter. The Warriors announcers commented on how they were single-covering Zach again.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

With all that money spent on this team,who saves the day?

An old gimpy part time point guard.

Long live Nick The Quick !!  




"Van Exel lit it up last night, that doesn't make him a PG. "

"He refused to pass in the second half ... not that he should have, but he isn't much of a PG. " 
:| :| :| :|


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> "Ya know, I came back too early just to try to play for that franchise, and those BEEPers boo me? So BEEP 'em. That what I was just trying to do."


The GSW announsers said that NVE averages 25pts/game vs teams that trades him. That seems to follow NVE's style..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> In the first half of the game, Zach got doubled everytime he got the ball down low. EVERY TIME. Steve Jones even made a comment about it.


I didn't see it.

I don't care what Steve Jones said. Zach got a weak double occationally, but rarely. 

Now, if you were to say to me that they zoned him out so that it was hard to get him the ball - I might, and that is a big MIGHT, agree with you. But, doubled ... no. 



> That is what happened. It's not an opinion, it's a fact.


Again, I watched the game ... I didn't see that ... at all.

Play.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I don't care what Steve Jones said. Zach got a weak double occationally, but rarely


There were a FEW quick hitting plays where they double didn't get there in time, & Zach beat the double team. Most of the time, he was doubled when he received the ball down low. That is why Damon got many open looks at 3's. That's what I saw.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

My observations:

1) Shareef had a good night, MAINLY b\c POR went to him often. So, it is good that they recognized a mismatch and exploited it. Also it is good they let SAR get some SHOTS, this has been the problem all along with SAR, he needs shots to get into the flow. Many times last season and in the preseason he was only getting 8 shots or so, if you give him more shots you will see better play IMO. He had a great 1st half, literally keeping POR in the game by himself, how MO didn't go to him in the 2nd half is beyond me.

2) Miles, This guy needs to be on the floor. The team just operates much more smoothly and looks to run the fast break more, which BTW POR should be looking to do MUCH MORE often than they did tonight. Success for POR will be in running the fast break, where we have the athletes to excel. Back to MIles, he needs to be logging 30+ minutes or more a night, he gives the team a lt of intagibles out there.

3) Damon and DA, somethings never change. Having to watch DA brick 2 out of every 3 jumpshots he took was deja vu. Damon dribbling to much. The sooner both these guys are no longer members of POR starting backcourt the better.

4) NVE, what a killer, the guy just thrives in adversity ot fuels him and did so tonight. But let's not get too excited, he will have nights like this, but he will also have as many off nights. NVE shows little to no defense as well. I tink MO went to the well with him a little too much towards the end. But he was clutch.

5) Zach, I saw the same problems existing as they did last year. First and foremost he is horrible defensively, he gives the team literally nothing, he needs to work MUCH harder in this area. I agree with the announcers that Zach was pressing to much, he missed a lot of easy shots that normally he would make. He was still slow to respond to double teams and a few times that lead to turnovers from him, another problem he needs to work on.

Overall - This team nees to do two things 1) Get out and run run run! 2) MOVE in the 1/2 court offense. The strength of this years and future years IMO, teams will be in running. This team excels in running the fast break, they should be LOOKING to do it much more often than they did last night, the 1/2 court offense, particualrly a stagnant one will lead to MANY losses for POR. Mo needs to be pushing this and I didn't see any evidence of him doing that last night.

The 1/2 court offense is RIDICULOUSLY stagnant. MOVE for god's sake. Set picks, screens, make cuts to the basket. Giving the ball to NVE and standing around for 3-4 consecutive plays is not an offense, it is pathetic. How about running NVE off some screens? How about using Miles to slash to the basket when the ball is in Zach of SAR hands? POR 1/2 court offense if last night is any indication is horrible. Dumping to Zach and standing around is not the answer, Damon or DA trying to go 1 on 1 from the top of the key is NOT the answer. Dumping the ball to NVE and letting him go 1 on 1 (while it had great efect last night) long term is NOT the answer. Not RUNNING more often is ludicrous, when you have young athletes who excel at it in Miles & Randolph. I put 75% of the blame for this squarely on the coaching staff, yes the players have to follow thru on what the coach wants but it is up to the coach to make sure they do. Mo fails at this IMO.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is my report, from having been at the game (4th row)
First half: Only Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16 first half points) and the Warriors’ Mike Dunleavy brought their shooting touches. Derek Anderson was 2-8 and Zach Randolph 1-8. Troy Murphy struggled to score with Theo Ratliff in his face and missed his first six free throws. Both sides had too many turnovers (10 for the Blazers) and missed shots. It got so bad I cringed when anyone but Reef tried a shot. And usually they missed. 
Early in the game a three second call was made against the Warriors and the fan behind me went into a major tizzy. He kept screaming the ball had just crossed half court, apparently unaware that 3 seconds is based on where the player is, not where the ball is. Then he started yelling “3 seconds” on every Blazer possession, even when no Blazer was in the lane at all. At one point he started counting “one…two…” then Nick Van Exel hit his first three-pointer and I gleefully yelled “three!”
In the second quarter ZBo was peeved about a foul that was not called. He did have a point, but for the next two Warriors possessions, instead of getting back on defense, he kept jabbering at the ref, even throwing his headband at one point. He was very lucky not to get a T. Fortunately the Warriors called time out and one of the coaches sat on ZBo, relieving me of the necessity of doing so (I was close to shoving something down his throat to shut him up). 
It got frustrating because, on several occasions, the Blazers would play 23 seconds of defense. Almost get a stop, but then give up a shot with one second on the clock or commit a silly foul. Late in the first half, after Nick had tied the game the Blazers committed two dumb mistakes in the last 2.1 seconds. First came a bad foul with the clock running down. You don’t want to send Derek Fisher or Speedy Claxton to the line in a close game. Then, Cheeks had called a play that involved a length-of-court pass to Ruben Patterson, who was standing alone under the basket, but the pass was way over his head for a turnover.
In the second half, the Warriors figured out they needed to defend Reef. That meant DA and ZBo got more open looks and while they did not exactly get hot, they did at least thaw out a bit. The Blazers took the lead, but lost it late in the quarter. ZBo kept trying jumpers and he is not a jump shooter. With the Rattler on the bench, Murphy started hitting shots. At one point, Dunleavy took a fall and ZBo tripped over him. ZBo being so much larger, Dunleavy looked distinctly nervous. The Blazers had only 6 turnovers in the second half.
The fourth quarter was Nick Time. The Blazers hit their first 8 shots of the quarter, including 3 three-pointers by Nick the Quick, who had 13 4th quarter points. Every time he hit the crowd would groan and I kept hearing “why didn’t you do that last year”? I was jumping up and down yelling, “welcome to Portland, Nicky!” The bench cheerleaders (Telfair, Outlaw and Frahm) were also jumping up and down. 
For unknown reasons, Reef did not play in the fourth. He had not played heavy minutes and I hope he’s not hurting. Because when Nick finally cooled, no one else could hit a shot (again) and the Blazers finished the quarter 1-6. Another offensive threat would have been welcome, as would Rattler’s defense and rebounding. But they got the big stops when they absolutely had to.
Notes: The Warriors as opening night souvenirs gave out these ridiculous towels, about large enough for a pet hamster to use as a bath towel, which shed lint everywhere. At least the Blazers are giving out caps…Aside from the female dance team, the Warriors have an all-male dance team called Weekend Warriors. I think they need to be doing something else on weekends as most of those guys make Kevin Duckworth look svelte…I got good reviews on the apple spice cake they ate at the pre-season game…Travis Outlaw signed a picture for me…Nick Van Exel was roundly booed every time he touched the ball…Richie Frahm has very hairy legs…one of the Warrior dancers (female) has a tattoo on her a--…the game was about 5000 short of a sell-out…I came home and found a shambles. Orlando’s collar was on the bedroom floor next to Rosalind’s favorite toy, he had pooped next to the cat box, his carrier had claw marks in it and one of my slippers was flung across the bed. I have a suspicion Rosalind may have clued him in to the fact that today he goes to the v.e.t. to be “tutored”…As Mike Rice said pre-game “now it counts”…the three draft class 2001 guys who had re-signed had so-so games. ZBo and Murphy had double-double’s but had to shoot a lot to get in the double figure scoring column. Jason Richardson was a minimal factor.
Summary: Artistic it was not, but still a win. It was a good game. Both teams played hard.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I forgot to say that Warrior fans kept complaining about Speedy Claxton, that he gets the ball and dribbles until there are 4 seconds left on the 24 second clock, then tries to start the offense. Sound familiar?


----------



## sensesfail (Nov 4, 2004)

Not a great game...I really don't understand while SAR wasn't in late...but hey... A win is a win...I think NVE needs to pull his headband down a little bit... It looked like it was on top of his head last night..He had some big threes though.. DD didn't play bad for GS..We got the win though and nick looked good. I'm glad we got the better of this trade. Zach's performance wasn't great but it's the first game of the season and I'm not worried a bit. Oh yeah. Darius was going to throw that down HARD last night when he got fouled cutting through the lane. He cocked that back FAR.

OT- But did anyone see either Francis's or Kobe's dunk last night? Wow.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I really don't understand while SAR wasn't in late...but hey...



In the third quarter SAR made a couple of bad plays. That charge call when Duleavy flopped, and the Warriors got a couple of offensive rebounds and SAR was done for the night. Maybe Mo thought he was tired? I don't know. After the first half he had, maybe he deserved a longer leash? At any rate, it did appear that after a couple of plays that didn't go his way, he got the hook.


----------

